# Banners or farm displays?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My daughter would like to 'decorate' her pens at the state fair with a banner, farm logo or something of that sort. We're only doing the breeding goat show. I was considering looking into having a banner printed up, but not sure if it's expensive. 
Basically the only place to hang one is if we get pens about where we were last year (they let us pick pens which is nice since it's a smaller show). 
But if not, I was thinking we could hang something on the front of our 4' folding table, and also do table decoration. Nothing crazy! Just something fun. They do have an award for the best farm display. Sadly I think only 2 farms even put up signs last year. 
For Boer goats.

Would love any ideas that might help!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd add a picture - this is about what the pens are like where we prefer to be. We can try to hang a banner or sign from above the pens.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I recommend vistaprint.com. Here is one we had made there with various internet clipart I put together for our business cards. The banner is for my wife's farmer's market tent that she does on saturdays... she sells honey, soap, eggs, and vegetables. You can use any art you want and create your own banner online. Ours is 2.5' x 4' which is bigger than you think when its rolled out... you can see the metal grommets on the corners. I think it only cost less than $30 when you take advantage of their sales and coupon codes. They make it fast and mail it to you I think we had ours in just over a week from the time I submitted the design...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow I love that Jaycee! It's really adorable! I will definitely check them out and see what I can do to surprise my daughter! I'd like to design one using pictures of my kids goats, so I need to get to work on a design!


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

We tie 2x4s standing upright in the back corners and string a wire across that to hang curtains or signs. It is so nice to have it up and away from the goats as opposed to hanging from the front where they like to nibble it.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

the fair needs some bling and a sign would be a big improvement. Remember to include the goat breeds you have, contact information


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

2x4's are a great idea! I may have to consider having my husband make something!



fivemoremiles said:


> the fair needs some bling and a sign would be a big improvement. Remember to include the goat breeds you have, contact information


That's a large arena at our state fair. It's an ABGA show, and more or less in/out. We'll go on a Sun evening and leave Mon evening after the show is over. A few years ago it used to be 2 shows, one each day. I miss that format especially since my kids don't do market goats at the state fair anymore.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

We use tiny little wood plaques that we paint each goats name and about them, then a little bigger plaque with our farm name and info. We drill holes and zip tie to pens.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ashlynn said:


> We use tiny little wood plaques that we paint each goats name and about them, then a little bigger plaque with our farm name and info. We drill holes and zip tie to pens.


That's a great idea! I may have to have my daughter do this! I'll have to take her to Michaels one day and see if they have something ready to paint that the goats won't eat lol.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> See if they have something ready to paint that the goats won't eat lol.


 Whatever you chose, tell the goats it is good for them and they _have_ to eat it - so then they will leave it alone!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> That's a great idea! I may have to have my daughter do this! I'll have to take her to Michaels one day and see if they have something ready to paint that the goats won't eat lol.


 This is the plaques we used. We just got them at Walmart but Michaels will probably have a much better selection. Great project for the kids! Our goats didn't try gnawing on them fortunately, but I agree with Karen, tell them they can have it so that they won't want it. They always want what they know they can't have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea's.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! That is a great idea. I will instill it in their mind, eat all that stuff, don't eat grain and hay or drink water lol!

We'll be near Michaels and a Walmart sometime either this afternoon or Tues so I will look at the plaques and see what my daughter wants to do. She loves to paint, so definitely a great idea. 
I'm hoping to work on a banner design this coming week, I'll check out the website for sizes, etc. I've been procrastinating doing this for a while, so I'm sort of excited to do this for my kids too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... now our friends that we pen next to want to get pens under the stairs/seats in the outside hallway, so I'm not really sure we'll have a place to hang a banner unless I see if my husband can construct something simple out of pvc or some wood :/


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Back in the day when I was in high school, we did our banners in Ag class. We took a template online, traced it out, and then cut them out with a jigsaw (horse shaped since I showed horses) and painted them, then added our name/chapter and horses name. I think I still have one of mine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That sounds like fun! I wish they did stuff like that here, but basically it seems like livestock kids are getting pushed out more and more. We barely have a livestock club in 4-H, a dozen kids at most that actually show animals (the rest do the country ham project).

The show we are going to is a registry -open- show, so not even a youth show. The only youth show at our state fair is the market wether/commercial doe show, and well there are dairy youth shows as well. 

We just had a major storm come through our area on Friday, and didn't get our power back until about noon today (3 days), while we are good, I had to spend my extra $$ eating out since I couldn't cook on the grill (raining). So... if I am able to do this it may be very last minute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, we are now less than 2 weeks out! My daughter decided to make a homemade display!
I bought her a tri fold poster board, and we're going to print out pictures of the goats they are taking, and let her personalize it. We need to get something to decorate the table with and maybe a bowl of mints or something of that sort. It should be fun 

Ok... my problem is... she'd like to have a name plaque of some sort of each pen with the goats names. But I'm not sure what we could use to hang on the pens that the goats wouldn't eat!
When I was at Michaels they had some plaques, but some were about $5 each and no way to hang them. My budget just won't allow me to do that, especially with taking 9 goats.

I am not sure where to start on lookin on pinterest for something like this.

EDITED TO ADD: If we decide to take outside pens, like in my original post, then we can hang name plaques, but we may be on the inside aisle where there is no place to hang anything. 

Pic below of what those inside pen setups are like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we didn't make the banner, but slowly working on a tri fold poster. So far this is what I've helped her come up with. The only thing glued down is the farm name letters (which 'I' messed up on centering lol). That will be the layout except for the pictures around the top of the farm name, I think she may move the bigger ones down next to the farm name, not sure. She has some bow type decorations to put on the corners.
Sorry my phone camera takes horrible pics!









Those are the goats they are taking, the pics are random pics, all but 1 are homebred. The doe on the left bottom is the dam of the 2 above her (we sold her buckling, didn't have enough pigment for registry shows  but was such a nice buck winning in all the local shows! Her daughters have black pigment, ugh! guess they must have run out of ink when they got to him lol).

Anyway, it's nothing fancy, but it's fun coming up with it. Better than not doing anything at all  
Now to work on washing and clipping the first of those does... I waited due to flies/bugs being so bad this time of year, even with spray.

The kids have to go to the state fair in a couple of days for the 4-H Country Ham contest. It's the biggest 4-H contest in our state, my son went about 4 years ago and there were something like 700 kids there! They get 2 hams in January and cure them the old fashioned way, then write a 3-5 minute speech on the topic selected for their age groups. They take their best ham to state fair and auction it off later in the 4-H auction. It's a really good project, but whew... trying to pack everything into one week!


----------

